
“Digital-Age Alchemist” Yoichi Ochiai Overwrites the World - tdys
http://ignition.co/40
======
atrus
Those are pretty cool. Having technology that is in the background, invisible,
yet aids people in their tasks seems to be an good goal for technology in
general.

Of course, I feel as though this stuff needs to be more 'open' at least
protocol wise. If you're trying to build a world with such pervasive,
invisible and seamless technology, it needs to be built to last, and
proprietary protocols that die with a company, are not capable of living
'forever'.

